# Looking for smartphone case fulfillment service



## wesley1706 (Aug 12, 2015)

hi,

i am sorry if my question is a little bit out of topic from this forum. 

I am looking for smartphone case vendor / fulfillment service. I know some t-shirt fulfillment also doing this. 

Quantity is minimum 10-15 orders per day. 

look forward to hear from you guys.

thanks in advance


----------



## dsdcustoms (Feb 8, 2018)

Can you elaborate a bit more on just what is needed?


----------



## 4C Print Shop (Sep 8, 2010)

wesley1706 said:


> hi,
> 
> i am sorry if my question is a little bit out of topic from this forum.
> 
> ...



Tried helping you and my post was removed for self promotion according to the administrator. This is the reason why it is a ghost town here.


----------



## AndrewMLK (Jun 3, 2017)

wesley1706 said:


> hi,
> 
> i am sorry if my question is a little bit out of topic from this forum.
> 
> ...


PM me, I can help you.

I think )


----------

